# Basic Roux tutorial for begginers



## Akira80kv (Apr 27, 2021)

Yo! I made this tutorial for roux, and I tried making it as beginer friendly as possible. Also, sorry for the low quality.


----------



## abunickabhi (Apr 27, 2021)

Interesting video yo!

Is that a wooden go board that you used in the background.

I have been playing a bit of Go too since 2016. I own a non-wooden board. I play mostly online on OGS server.

Here is the thread, I have created on SS, if you want to discuss any Go related stuff. 
https://www.speedsolving.com/threads/any-cubers-interested-in-the-game-of-go.84168/
I am always up for learning josekis and trying out Go variants.


----------



## Akira80kv (Apr 27, 2021)

Yeah it's a go board! I think that was the best backround I found for the vid lol.


abunickabhi said:


> Interesting video yo!
> 
> Is that a wooden go board that you used in the background.
> 
> ...


----------



## abunickabhi (Apr 27, 2021)

Akira80kv said:


> Yeah it's a go board! I think that was the best backround I found for the vid lol.


Oh nice. I am about 10-15 kyu level, there are virtually no Go players in India.
Just a handful out of the 1.4 billion people. 
I hope to find a coach soon, to improve my Go understanding.


----------



## povlhp (Apr 27, 2021)

Played Go at university around 1990. Think I was 16 Kyu. Not really played since.

as for videos I will be making Danish language cubing videos. Maybe English version as well. Working on beginners method. Current popular is 1 hour. I want mine under 15 minutes. And no letters. It is up, index, down, other index.

Then do a beginner F2L, and faster beginner.
And then Roux from there.

never thought about a beginners Roux. I.e.FB/SB. Swap corners w/ beginner method. Orient with sexy. And then LSE. But maybe that would be great.


----------



## povlhp (Apr 27, 2021)

Just tried. It works OK. Switching corners is a bit more difficult. 2 aligned needs you to turn top to get only 1 aligned. Could become a new faster beginners method.


----------

